# Achalasia



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Has anyone here been diagnosed with Achalasia?If so, what are your symptoms?I have difficulty and pain swallowing and regurgitation and nausea, so I thought it could be due to achalasia.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2002)

Hello Slacker,Yes, I was diagnosed with achalasia about two months ago but I'd been having problems for 6-8 months. I had all the symptoms you describe with the exception of painful swallowing. But it was difficult to get food down. And depending on the texture of the food, it would lodge in my throat only to come back up, sometimes hours later. Usually during the night in bed.I was sent by my GP for a barium swallow. It showed a very narrowed esophagus, spasms of the esophagus when I swallow and what is called a Zenker's diverticulum. This is much like diverticulosis in the lower intestine and bowel. A weakened wall which leads to a small pouch. This pouch would catch food in it and it could not go down.I then went to a gastro dr. who did an endoscopy (and a colonoscopy also). He stretched my esophogus and it has helped a lot, although I still get food caught occasionally. But it is much better than it was. I can only hope it remains that way. I have heard that this stretching may have to be done again.The colonoscopy showed that I have diverticulosis and he removed a polyp for biopsy which was benign.Probably your initial course of action should be the barium swallow and then go from there.I wish you luck and hope it all turns out well. I know how miserable this condition can be. (Applesauce and cottage cheese gets old in a hurry).







calida


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for your reply, Calida.I've had a barium swallow a few months ago and it was normal =(.I'm waiting on results of an esophaegul manometry and a pH test, maybe that'll show something. I haven't been able to belch right for months, my GP said i might have "nutcracker esophagus" which is basically a spastic esophagus. But if these tests are clear they are sendin me to Mayo Clinic. :/


----------

